
Icinga - a Re-architected Nagios fork - vimalg2
https://www.icinga.org/nagios/architecture/
======
kenny_r
I've had the opportunity to work with Icinga during my internship last year.

Nagios development has stagnated somewhat but Icinga is thriving. It is 100%
compatible with all Nagios plugins and most of the configuration tools. Most
notably, NConf works very well with Icinga.

They reworked the old Nagios interface and offer entirely new web and mobile
interfaces. I must say it's a pleasure to use.

~~~
MPSimmons
Is it capable of adding new monitoring checks on the fly yet, or storing its
configuration in a database? Those are things that I really want.

~~~
TiZon
Not 'on the fly' but very close. Add them, then click the recompile button and
it will rewrite the configs and restart the deamon in a matter of seconds.

------
wladimir
When I needed an open source monitoring solution some time ago I eventually
went with Zenoss. Nagios felt a bit clunky. Zenoss had a (IMO) better
structured web interface and also more options for log-filtering/monitoring.
Also it's based on Python so easier for me to extend.

The only drawback of Zenoss is that it is a bit of a memory hog, which
eventually became a problem as it was running on a cheap VPS...

Icanga does sound promising, as it looks like it redesigned Nagios from a bag
of old perl scripts to a better-integrated solution.

~~~
sandGorgon
There is Shinken as well (<http://www.shinken-monitoring.org/features/>) which
promises 100% compatibility with Nagios plugins... plus is written in python
(<https://github.com/naparuba/shinken>). Not sure about performance
comparisons

------
EgeBamyasi
We are using Icinga to monitor stuff around our office. Its nice and robust,
but sometimes you have to work around the architecture to do what you want.
Like, maybe you don´t want icinga to poll data, you would rather send data to
it.

Anyways, Ive forked the Greplin-Nagios-Utils to address this issue and added
some stuff to read from Memcache, now your super importatnt services can
supply data to Memcache, Icinga will then do some haxx and poll the data when
it pleases, so you will end up with the data in your frontend. Its in an early
stage.. But hopefully I will have the time to make it better, faster,
stronger. [https://github.com/simonjohansson/greplin-nagios-
utils/tree/...](https://github.com/simonjohansson/greplin-nagios-
utils/tree/master/checkserver_memcached)

~~~
laymil
You should be able to send data using passive checks. As far as I know, that
has always been the model in Nagios.

~~~
EgeBamyasi
In that case I should read the documentation a bit better. Thanks.

------
JoachimSchipper
This has said "Error establishing a database connection" for a few minutes
now. Quite ironic.

~~~
vimalg2
I'm guessing this is their first HN slam.

I submitted it because i found very few mentions of it via HN-search.

------
simoncpu
Agavi FTW!

